# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  فرمولی قبولی در یک درس | لطفا راهنمایی بفرمایید |

## Tzar

سلام دوستان ، عصر بخیر 


یه سوال داشتم یه بنده خدای جواب درست بده ممنون میشم 

دوستان شرط قبولی تو یه درس اینه که نمره سالانمون باید به 100 برسه ؟ یا چیز دیگه ای هم هست ؟ 

و یکی میگفت که اگه نمره سالانه بالای 7.5 باشه میشه با تبصره قبول شد .


با تشکر از کسی که پاسخ میده (با دکمه تشکر در انتظارشیم )  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## T!G3R

> سلام دوستان ، عصر بخیر 
> 
> 
> یه سوال داشتم یه بنده خدای جواب درست بده ممنون میشم 
> 
> دوستان شرط قبولی تو یه درس اینه که نمره سالانمون باید به 100 برسه ؟ یا چیز دیگه ای هم هست ؟ 
> 
> و یکی میگفت که اگه نمره سالانه بالای 7.5 باشه میشه با تبصره قبول شد .
> 
> ...


سلام دوست عزیز
هردوش درسته یعنه هم باید نمره سالانت بالای 100 بشه و اگه نمره برگت بالای 7.5 بشه میتونی تبصره بزنی 
فرمول محاسبه ی نمره ی نهایی اینه : نمره ی نهایی برگه * 6 + نمره ی برگه ی ترم اول *2+ مستمر اول + مستمر دوم / 10
OK شدی الان؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (99):  :Yahoo (99):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Tzar

> سلام دوست عزیز
> هردوش درسته یعنه هم باید نمره سالانت بالای 100 بشه و اگه نمره برگت بالای 7.5 بشه میتونی تبصره بزنی 
> فرمول محاسبه ی نمره ی نهایی اینه : نمره ی نهایی برگه * 6 + نمره ی برگه ی ترم اول *2+ مستمر اول + مستمر دوم / 10
> OK شدی الان؟؟؟؟


اونا رو که میدونم دادا 

میگم پس من برای قبول شدن تو یه درس باید سالانم 100 بشه . درسته ؟ نمره نهایی تاثیری که نداره ؟( مثلا من 5 بگیرم  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (79):  )

----------


## T!G3R

> اونا رو که میدونم دادا 
> 
> میگم پس من برای قبول شدن تو یه درس باید سالانم 100 بشه . درسته ؟ نمره نهایی تاثیری که نداره ؟( مثلا من 5 بگیرم  )


ببین داداش اصل برگته که ضریب 6 داره و شما باید بالای 7.5 شی نمرهت با تک ماده بشه 10 و اون سالانت با اون 10 که تو نهایی گرفتی بشه 100
متوجه شدی ؟؟؟؟؟ یا توضیح بدم؟؟؟؟
والا همینم معللمون گفت داداش :Yahoo (3):  :Yahoo (3):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (65):

----------


## T!G3R

داداش توضیحاتی که بهت دادم متوجه شدی عزیز؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Tzar

> ببین داداش اصل برگته که ضریب 6 داره و شما باید بالای 7.5 شی نمرهت با تک ماده بشه 10 و اون سالانت با اون 10 که تو نهایی گرفتی بشه 100
> متوجه شدی ؟؟؟؟؟ یا توضیح بدم؟؟؟؟
> والا همینم معللمون گفت داداش


الان این نمره من تو نهایی 5.75 هستش که ضرب 6 میشه 34.5
بعد نوبت اول 15 هست که میشه 30 
+ مستمر اول و دوم (هر دو 18)
جمع اینا میشه 100 
که تقسیم 10 میشه 10 
===========
*حرف من این در کل اینه*
*آیا من با این فرمول قبولم یا نه ؟ 

اون نمره ورقه مشکل ساز نشه ؟ 
*

----------


## T!G3R

> الان این نمره من تو نهایی 5.75 هستش که ضرب 6 میشه 34.5
> بعد نوبت اول 15 هست که میشه 30 
> + مستمر اول و دوم (هر دو 18)
> جمع اینا میشه 100 
> که تقسیم 10 میشه 10 
> ===========
> *حرف من این در کل اینه*
> *آیا من با این فرمول قبولم یا نه ؟ 
> 
> ...


بله شما این درس رو قبولید عزیز 
خوشحال باش 
تبریک  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Tzar

> بله شما این درس رو قبولید عزیز 
> خوشحال باش 
> تبریک


پس اون 5 مشکل ساز نی  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (4):  ...مهم اون دهه که میارم  :Yahoo (110): 
ممنون از جنابعالی 

آرزوی موفقیت  :Yahoo (79):

----------


## T!G3R

> پس اون 5 مشکل ساز نی  ...مهم اون دهه که میارم 
> ممنون از جنابعالی 
> 
> آرزوی موفقیت


خواهش میکنم داداش وظیفه بود
بله مهم اونه که جمع کل نمراتتون بشه 100 که جذرش میشه 10 و شما قبول خردادید
بای عزیز
شما هم موفق باشید :Yahoo (3):  :Yahoo (3):  :Yahoo (11):  :Yahoo (99):

----------


## amiredge

در امتحان نهایی،زیر 7 بشید،اگه به 100 هم برسید،بازم مردود حساب میشید.
(اتفاقی که واسه ریاضی سال سومم افتاد که تو برگه 6 شدم ولی در جمع شدم 11ونیم ولی مردودی زدن واسم)

----------


## Tzar

> در امتحان نهایی،زیر 7 بشید،اگه به 100 هم برسید،بازم مردود حساب میشید.
> (اتفاقی که واسه ریاضی سال سومم افتاد که تو برگه 6 شدم ولی در جمع شدم 11ونیم ولی مردودی زدن واسم)


یا خود خدا  :Yahoo (101): 

با این تفاسیر بدبخت شدیم رفت :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Tzar

> در امتحان نهایی،زیر 7 بشید،اگه به 100 هم برسید،بازم مردود حساب میشید.
> (اتفاقی که واسه ریاضی سال سومم افتاد که تو برگه 6 شدم ولی در جمع شدم 11ونیم ولی مردودی زدن واسم)


فقط یه چیزی 
موندی شهریور یا تک زدی ؟

----------


## zaban

زیر 7 بشید حتی اگه بالای 100 هم بشه جمع نمرات مردود میشید ولی خودشون اتوماتیک تک ماده میزنن

----------


## Tzar

> زیر 7 بشید حتی اگه بالای 100 هم بشه جمع نمرات مردود میشید ولی خودشون اتوماتیک تک ماده میزنن


ممنون بابت پاسخ گویی

من الان میگیرم 5.5 که جمع میاد  100 ..پس لازم نیست تک ماده  بزنم ؟ خودش میزنه دیگه  :Yahoo (35):

----------

